# [Free] Drummer's Metronome



## dakdroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









*Download : PlayStore*

*Features:*
- Set volumes for Acc, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, Triols
- Chose samples for Acc, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, Triols
- Load custom samples (WAV Mono)
- Use the built-In 24 high quality samples
- A huge Optonome
- Samples can be edited (length, pitch, decay, attack)
- Metronome settings can be saved and managed in lists
- 10-280 BPM
- 3/4 or 4/4 *(more to come!)*
- Silence measures

Betatester Clint Trotter said: "Your tagline should read:
*The best metronome on Android for....every musician.*
This app is solid. I've never had fun before just setting and tinkering with a metronome. Good job."﻿
Use Audacity to convert your samples from every format to Mono WAV 16-bit PCM.
Check out my Blog for updates:
http://drummersmetronome.blogspot.com/
Follow me on Google+:
http://tinyurl.com/a9tv3c9
Follow me on Twitter:
https://twitter.com/dakdroid
Homepage:
http://www.drummersmetronome.com

Permissions:
This app is ad-supported *(internet and location permissions)*
Wake Lock: to keep the metronome running
Read Phone State: to stop the metronome when a call is incoming
Vibrate: for vibration...
Billing: you can remove the ads for the price of a beer or a coffee !


----------

